# 3DMark 11 GUI funktioniert nicht mehr



## Jemall (18. Januar 2011)

HI,
habe die neue Version aus der pcgh bekommen,
jetzt habe ich den o.g. Fehler erhalten!


Natürlich erstmal gegooglet aber hat nichts gebracht!
Alle Windows Updates sind installiert sodass directx 11 unter Vista 32 Bit. funzt! Wie ich in Metro und S.t.a.l.k.e.r. gesehen habe (naja geht so )


my sys: 
ATI 6850 + 12.12 Treiber
AMD 955
4 Gb Ram


----------



## Jemall (18. Januar 2011)

(ach fals ich mich unbeliebt mache )

push?


----------



## KaterTom (18. Januar 2011)

Hier: SystemInfo Updates | 3DMark 11 – The Gamer's Benchmark for DirectX 11 gibt es die neueste Version 3.62.1.1 der Futuremark-Systeminfo, die für den 3DMark11 benötigt wird.


----------



## Jemall (19. Januar 2011)

hat leider nicht geklappt -.-

habe aber vorher 3DMark auf die Version 1.1 gepatch, ist das der Grund?


----------



## Jemall (19. Januar 2011)

weiß sont jemand noch bescheid?


----------



## Lexx (19. Januar 2011)

doch, den 3dmurx deinstallieren und 
es dann so bleiben lassen.

die gesparten megabyte und stunden
in ein nettes game investieren und sich
einfach an seinem "spass" beglücken.


----------



## Jemall (19. Januar 2011)

ja ist richtig,
ist nur ne Spielerei... aber trotzdem ist es interessant zu sehen wie sich die Grafik entwickelt 

Ich werds mal mit deinstalieren und nochmaliger Instalation versuchen!


----------



## Flip (21. Januar 2011)

Lösung hab ich leider keine, allerdings das selbe Problem, ich verwende version 1.1.

sobald ich updaten will (3dmark meint es gibt ne neuere version) bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: 3DMark 11 GUI funktioniert nicht mehr.

Die selbe Meldung erscheint auch wenn ich update verweigere, "basic run" laufen lass und dannach die Punkte im I-net anschauen will, ergo: der run läuft ohne fehler durch, sobald aber I-net ins Spiel kommt: 3DMark 11 GUI funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## Flip (22. Januar 2011)

Habe mal etwas herum gespielt und Futurmark foren durchstöbert, kein Ergebnis.

SystemInfo Updates | 3DMark 11 – The Gamer's Benchmark for DirectX 11 habe ich installiert.
Auch alle optionalen Win7 updates, bis auf: Windows Live Essentials 2011
DX11 ist auch aktuell, spiele funktionieren Prima (Metro, BC2), der 3D Mark run selber läuft wie oben erwähnt auch problemlos durch, erst sobald über 3dmark ins i-net will (zB update, Ergebniss) schmiert der GUI ab..
hab auch schon gelesen das bei machen als 32 bit ausführen (in prog86., standart is ja 64bit) funktionierte, nicht bei mir.
Graka Treiber nüzte ich atm 266.58 wobei 260.99 auch nicht funktionierte. (460GTX)

@ Jemall bist du denn schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## Jemall (1. Februar 2011)

nö


----------

